# Macs VS TnC



## whateatsrabbits (Mar 15, 2013)

Just got this nice new ss ultra-lux from bob in the mail. Just thought I would take some pics. So I took the ti edc out of my pocket to compare.









I loves me an optic.




I guess I got fat fingers because I like the wider tail.





I will say the TnC appearers brighter. Beam shot coming soon.


----------



## Arm and Leg (Mar 15, 2013)

whateatsrabbits said:


> Ok I took some beam shots in a creepy tunnel.
> Forgot the control but they all look the same.
> 
> Tnc ultra lux cool xml
> ...


They messed up that last one, but I fixed it!


----------



## KarstGhost (Mar 15, 2013)

Nice pics. Thanks for sharing. And that is a creepy looking tunnel!


----------



## whateatsrabbits (Mar 15, 2013)

Ok I took some beam shots in a creepy tunnel.
Forgot the control but they all look the same.

Tnc ultra lux cool xml





macs xml edc neutral





Here is a wall shot from about 6 feet away, mac on left tnc right.


----------



## Z-Tab (Mar 16, 2013)

That looks great in SS. I just ordered one in brass. Seeing that next to a Ti Mac's EDC (my personal favorite light) pushed me over the edge.

I can't tell from your beamshots whether it has a defined hotspot. How is it for throw with the optic?


----------



## whateatsrabbits (Mar 16, 2013)

You say you need some more beam shots. Its a massive hot spot,My new favorite beam profile. Throw is great, but understand I like warm lights, this is my only cool and it is the brightest.
Together





TnC




macs


----------



## Z-Tab (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks for those! The beam looks great.


----------



## Z-Tab (Mar 22, 2013)

Got my Brass Ultra-Lux! It is a really beautiful light and it has a great weight and balance in the hand. Comparing it to a 4.2A XM-L2 drop-in from vinhnguyen54, it is only a little bit behind in output and has a great ~6000k tint (my very rough estimate, compared to the 6200k XM-L2). 

The machining is flawless and the name carved into the side is quite a bit more impressive in person. I would strongly recommend this as a great value to anybody that likes 18350 lights and wants a ton of output in a top-notch EDC. If I had a wishlist, I would like to see a good clip option (maybe a removable clip that could slip on behind the battery cap O-Ring) and a few trit slots for when the GITD O-Ring in the head goes out.

I'll be on the lookout for the Ti version and the 18650, which is listed as having a 27mm optic!


----------

